
Elon Musk Blindsided Tesla Staff with Store-Closing Plans - petethomas
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-05/musk-is-said-to-blindside-tesla-staff-with-store-closing-plans
======
chmaynard
Yikes. The beginning of the end?

